
Ethos Capital Announces Accountability Initiatives for .ORG - abhi3
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200221005221/en/%C2%A0Ethos-Capital-Announces-Accountability-Initiatives-Secure-Strong
======
ocdtrekkie
"Ethos has voluntarily proposed to add an amendment" ...This language is
hilarious to me, it suggests that there wasn't a good chance that they would
get rejected otherwise.

The thing is, they're trying to add some protections, but I just don't think a
private equity company should be able to own .ORG, and they have only provided
the vaguest of ideas why I might want them to. "Value-added products and
services" sounds like the stuff GoDaddy tries to tack on when I'm trying to
check out. If you want me to believe you'll help the .ORG community, tell us
your actual concrete plans (with prices).

At the end of the day, I feel like Ethos is now in "as long as we complete the
acquisition, we can figure out how to peel back any additional restrictions
later".

~~~
troquerre
I completely agree. If I were them I'd do whatever is necessary to get the
acquisition out of the spotlight and then claw back every promise over the
next few years. I have very little doubt that this won't happen, unfortunately
for .org and the internet...

